# Best sounding inner earphones under 500 rupees



## prakashr85 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Friends, Need a suggestion for best sounding inner earphones with thumping bass. I have already creative ep630 need better than that can expand my budget upto 1k. Need one with Mic


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jun 11, 2012)

The best one is SoundMagic MP-21


----------



## gulati.ishank (Jun 11, 2012)

You should go with Soundmagic ES18


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 11, 2012)

Too bad the es18 doesn't have a mic. So then its the Mp21 for you.


----------



## prakashr85 (Jun 11, 2012)

Any option for within 700 bucks


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jun 11, 2012)

@Mr. Prakashr85

Already suggested you, It's the best you can go for


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Check these out for Rs. 600:
Skullcandy S2DUDZ-083 In-the-ear Headphone


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 11, 2012)

Haha, don't mention skullcandy in a serious audio forum  
They're fruits that look good(for some ppl) on the outside but are rotten inside.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jun 11, 2012)

^^sorry i do not have an experiecne of skullcandy so didnt knew if they are good or not.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 12, 2012)

Siddharth_1 said:


> Check these out for Rs. 600:
> Skullcandy S2DUDZ-083 In-the-ear Headphone





Siddharth_1 said:


> ^^sorry i do not have an experiecne of skullcandy so didnt knew if they are good or not.


Bro if you have no idea how they would be why are you suggesting it over here?
@op stay away from skull candy.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jun 12, 2012)

^^sorry. i was just suggesting


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 12, 2012)

Just get this one bebay

SoundMAGIC PL13 Headphone | Headphone | Flipkart.com


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 12, 2012)

he needs one with mic. Otherwise I would've suggested him to go for the es18 (e series being the successor of pl series) or the mp21. Now because of the requirement of mic, mp21 is good. I'm not sure about its price, but few months back before the prices were raised, it was available for 700. now maybe 900?


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 13, 2012)

teejay_geekEd said:


> he needs one with mic. Otherwise I would've suggested him to go for the es18 (e series being the successor of pl series) or the mp21. Now because of the requirement of mic, mp21 is good. I'm not sure about its price, but few months back before the prices were raised, it was available for 700. now maybe 900?



Why the hell everyone needs mic. ??

Earphones are for listening audio

everyone is doing **** here with mic.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 13, 2012)

D'uh. Did you even read what he requires? He clearly mentioned that he needed a mic. Read the thread properly before commenting.


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 13, 2012)

teejay_geekEd said:


> D'uh. Did you even read what he requires? He clearly mentioned that he needed a mic. Read the thread properly before commenting.



Yeah i read that i know it

But wat is the need ervyone needs mic.

WTF??


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 13, 2012)

That's is a subjective issue. Some people require it, most don't.


----------



## prakashr85 (Jun 18, 2012)

Guys thanks for your suggestions but MP21 exceeds my budget initially thought of spending 1k but now restricted within 700 bucks looking for some other good suggestion. Although this one Philips SHM3600 Earphone with Mic is not in-ear is this good? anyone own it.


----------

